# Pork tails and necks



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Are pork tails and necks or backbones okay?
Our neighborhood butcher has a lot of various pork parts and I would like to take advantage of the good prices. 
Thanks for any advice on this!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes! Pork necks were a bit hard for Jax's teeth but others have fed them just fine with no issue.

If you can get the heart and trachea's, snag those up as well! Trachea's are great source of glucosomine and the heart is a great MM.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Pork tails and necks are great! I feed them whenever I can find them, they're usually pretty cheap.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Are pig tails RMB?


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Yes! Pork necks were a bit hard for Jax's teeth but others have fed them just fine with no issue.
> 
> If you can get the heart and trachea's, snag those up as well! Trachea's are great source of glucosomine and the heart is a great MM.


thanks for those suggestions!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Kev said:


> Are pig tails RMB?


Yes, think they could be considered RMB.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I feed mine pig feet and ears as well. Also they love chicken feet and I keep those around as a treat.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Yes. You can usually get pork necks already sliced into feeding sized portions at WalMart in the pork section. Liesl loves them.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Girth said:


> I feed mine pig feet and ears as well. Also they love chicken feet and I keep those around as a treat.


One time the butcher included some chicken feet in our huge chicken back order. I was skeptical whether they would eat the feet or not. But they LOVED them! So now it is a special treat!


----------

